# Rail Log Template



## GBtimex (May 14, 2011)

Dear Riggers and Flymen,

I am in the process of updating/inspecting my rigging system. I am trying to make a nice little book for my lead flyman that will have: 

A check list for inspections 

A rail log that lists ever line and all it's features

A list of procedures for use of the rail itself. 

I was wondering if anyone had a template that they like and could recommend? I know that every house is different and my will have to be personalized for my needs. I have the Stage Rigging Handbook by Glerum & I am currently using as a reference. However, if someone has a helpful suggestion or book idea I am more than happy to try it. 

If anyone could point me in the right direction on this I would be very grateful. 

Thanks,

GBTimex,


----------



## MPowers (May 14, 2011)

You have pointed yourself in the right direction simply by deciding that this should be done. That said.

A full inspection check list is a rather comprehensive thing, taking several hours to complete, but I suspect you are thinking more of a daily, "check it out" type of list. I don't know what theatre you are at so I can't be system specific. I will try to point out a few things, most of which will be obvious, "Duh" type of things, but if they are on a written, daily check list, they won't be overlooked or worse, ignored. (I'm sure others will think of a few things that escape my quick listing. 
I have intentionally not included Hemp Systems as they are a beast unto them selves. Things to check, remember, this is a daily check, not an annual inspection. 

ALL types of systems:
1. Bring all line sets moved in the current show to show trim and check for accuracy. This includes the fire curtain in a non emergency mode. 
2. Check non moving line sets in the show, masking borders, electrics, et. al. for trim by any of several methods including. 
Simple visual check and alignment with other line sets.
Touching the floor and not leaning or floating. 
Lining up visually with a stationary object like a catwalk rail or
mark on the opposite wall or similar.
Laser level from the rail or known points on a stair well.
laser distance tool from the stage floor.
3. Any unusual or "different" sounds, vibrations or noises as the line sets move.

Counter weight systems, all above plus:
1. All rope locks are closed and rings or devices designed to hold them closed are in place.
2. All tension blocks are roughly in the center of the travel position.
3. All front and rear purchase lines have roughly equal tension.
4. A visual check of spreader plates, locking collars, purchase line tie offs to the arbors, cable terminations at the top of the arbors (especially important if the terminations are cable clip rather than swaged).

Winch or motorized systems, all above plus:
1. Any routine or daily start up check list recommended by the manufacturer.
2. Any self diagnostic program required by the system that is not automatic.

Rail Log: System Specification Poster and "how to instructions"
What you mention is a System Spec Poster rather than a log. A log is a diary or daily listing of what happened. There should be posted on the wall (should be supplied by the installer) a hard surface placard in plain view that give a danger warning, gives primary instructions on system use for example (look at page 2 & 3View attachment Manual-StageDownload2.pdf


lists each line set, and it's rated load capacity. Clancy has similar posters for other types of systems on line. Many venues post a dry erase board below this that has any permanent dedicated line set or catwalks printed on it and the others marked in per show.

A usage/maintenance log is an excellent idea and is recommended:

Many automated systems do this automatically but for manual systems the following should be recorded:
1. yearly: Annual inspections, results, recommendations and resulting actions. Check and compare weekly logs for usage to anticipate maintenance and component service of heavily used line sets, or routine moving of rarely used sets to prevent lube hardening or settling and check for un-seen problems. 
2. Quarterly: Fire curtain emergency mode tests with total time to close and final 8 feet timing. This should be initialed or signed by the person conducting the test.
3. Weekly: General show log. Line sets in use. Any problems, any repairs, if so, what, who, why?. If all was well simply an entry "nothing to report" and a signature. 

Hope the above helps.


----------

